# Side skirt reseal 1999 Starline B640



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

while I have the rear bumper off decided to renew the skirt inserts. After removing the skirt inserts discovered most if not all the screws holding the skirt on are corroded so I'll replace them with new stainless steel ones.
Thought I might drop the skirt and reseal at the same time.

Has anyone done this before and if so what are the dangers / problems that were encountered.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

How did you get on?


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I removed and repaired and resprayed the rear bumper plus fitted new seal. I also fitted new rubber inserts to side skirt and reassembled all.

I didn't have the facillities to remove the side skirt (van is in storage) and besides once the old rubber insert was removed exposing the retaining screws it didn't seem to need resealing. Resealing is a job for another day!!


----------

